# Neuer Samsung TV



## TheGamerzZ (13. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich möchte mir einen neuen Fernseher zulegen. Meine Auswahl viel auf den Samsung UE46D8090 - Fernseher - ÜBERSICHT und den UE46ES7090 - ÜBERSICHT | SAMSUNG. Beide kosten 1899 Euro. Unterschiede sind z.B. im Ton. Der UE46ES7090 hat z.B. kein *3D Sound und SRS TheaterSound HD*, dass hat nämlich der UE46D8090. Der UE46ES7090 hat nur *DNSe*.
Dafür hat der UE46ES7090 die *Smart-Interaction Technologie*, was das Bedienen des Fernseher per Handbewegung oder Sprachsteuerung ermöglicht. Das waren jetzt nur einige Beispiele. Smart TV können glaub ich beide, aber der UE46S7090 kann mehr im Bezug auf Smart TV denk ich. Welchen Fernseher sollte ich mir zulegen?? Oder sollte ich warten? Denn ich hab gesehen, dass bald Fernseher mit einer viel höheren Auflösung als Full HD kommen. Werden diese dann wieder 3.000 Euro?? Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## TheGamerzZ (13. Juli 2012)

Push


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juli 2012)

Also welchen du dir kaufen sollst kann man schlecht sagen. Das hängt ja von deinen Vorlieben ab und sollte diesen auch entsprechen. Vielleicht solltest du auch einfach mal in einen Fachhandel bzw. Elektromarkt fahren und dir die beiden Geräte ansehen und testen.

Zu den Fernsehern mit angeblich höherer Auflösung...
Es ist bisher kaum FullHD Material außerhalb der Bluray verfügbar, wozu dann also eine noch höhere Auflösung? Das Bild wird durch niedriger aufgelöstes Material nicht schärfer aufgrund der Auflösung, sondern eher im Gegenteil, weil mehrere Pixel einen des Material darstellen müssen.
Sicherlich werden diese Geräte auch wieder mehr kosten, als die FullHD Geräte. Ist ja auch immer so bei einer neuen Technologie. Es bedarf eben seine Zeit bis die Alte billiger wird und die Neue den alten Preis der alten Technologie einnimmt.


----------



## crusherd (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Mit den Samsung Fernsehern hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen. Die sind aktuell die Besten am Markt.
Ist dir 3D und die aktuellste Technik wichtig? Dann würde ich zum ES-Modell greifen, da 2 Brillen mitgeliefert werden und die 3D-Konvertierung besser sein kann (Dual-Core ARM CPU).
Das ES-Modell hat auch 3D-Sound. 
Bei den D-Modellen wird nur eine Brille mitgeliefert, d.h. du müsstest noch welche dazu bestellen. Bei Amazon gibt es die recht günstig für ca. 25€. Im Doppelpack werden die günstiger.

Außerdem würde ich dir den SamyGo Channel Editor empfehlen, da die Kanalsortierung bei den C- und D-Modellen ein Krampf war. Ob es für das ES-Modell schon verfügbar ist, weiß ich leider nicht.
Über Samsung Fernseher gibt es auch ein nettes Wiki.
Gute Beratung und Berwertung gibt es auch im HiFi-Forum.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juli 2012)

ok danke  hab überlegt bis nach der IFA zu warten und so im Oktober einen neuen Fernseher zu holen für dann bis 2000 Euro. 
Glaubt ihr Samsung bringt bis Ende des Jahres noch neue Modelle raus??


----------



## crusherd (16. Juli 2012)

Samsung bring jährlich neue Modelle raus, dieses Jahr sind's die ES-Modelle


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juli 2012)

Also kommen erst 2013 neue Modelle?? Dachte wegen der IFA, dass die da neue Modelle vorstellen.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juli 2012)

Also kommen erst 2013 neue Modelle?? Dachte die stellen jetzt im August auf der IFA neue Modelle vor und das die dann so gegen Oktober rauskommen. Was glaubt ihr wann kommen 2013 die neuen Modelle??


----------



## crusherd (16. Juli 2012)

Ich denke im März. Meine beiden (UE40C7700 und UE40D7090) sind damals im März erschienen und die neue ES-Serie ebenfalls im März. Samsung stellt die auf der CES vor und dann kommen die auf den Markt.


----------



## GetZo (17. Juli 2012)

Waren nicht schon auf der letzten IFA Fernseher mit mehr als FULL HD zu sehen?

Eine schnelle Kaufberatung findest man übrigens auch hier.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (18. Juli 2012)

ok, dann werde ich mir wohl im März einen neuen Fernseher zulegen. Nur noch eine Frage, was bedeutet bei den Samsung Fernsehern *SXZG*?? Manche Modelle haben das noch hinter ihrem Namen, z.B. ES7090 SXZG. Was bedeutet das?? Ist der Fernseher dann besser oder schlechter oder wie darf man das verstehen :p??


----------



## GetZo (18. Juli 2012)

Interessante Frage 


S = 2 Shutterbrillen dabei 

XZG = Ohne deutsche Kurzanleitung 

Kannst dir nun aussuchen, ob das besser oder schlechter ist


----------

